
The desire to fit in is the root of almost all wrongdoing - azuajef
https://aeon.co/ideas/the-desire-to-fit-in-is-the-root-of-almost-all-wrongdoing?utm_source=Aeon+Newsletter&utm_campaign=0542d794b1-Weekly_Newsletter_30_September_20169_29_2016&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_411a82e59d-0542d794b1-69015217
======
paulryanrogers
Title implies a broader conclusion than I got from the article. Article seems
to conclude that people often compromise on their own morals to conform. Not
that "almost all wrongdoing" boils down to social pressures.

Still, it was a good read.

